# Recessed Light Trim not flush - tips?



## ElectricianJeff (Aug 23, 2007)

sctazmon said:


> I have several Halo H3 recessed fixtures that have trims that set into the can with 3 friction tabs. The problem I have is that the can itself gives slightly when the trim is pressed into place, and then the trim won't sit flush-snug with the ceiling. I get a small gap that is visible.
> 
> Anyone have a tip or trick to get these trims tight to the ceiling?


You might try a thin piece of self sticking weather strip under the lip of the can to block the light


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Is the ceiling itself not quite flat (coplanar)?

Will the can itself push back into the former position and stay?

Usually the trim piece has a little give to it but the can has to stay in position and exert some force on the trim piece. Could you adjust some screws and make the can sit a fraction of an inch higher in the ceiling?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You might try holding the fixture housing down while you push the trim upward.


----------



## sctazmon (Oct 10, 2010)

Jim Port said:


> You might try holding the fixture housing down while you push the trim upward.


 
I wish I could, but the fixtures are rocked in and there is no way to hold them in a vaulted cieling.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Twisting the trim while pushing up sometimes works for me.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

first thing:

make sure there are no bits of paper hanging below the ceiling. Often times, when cutting the rock, it leaves a rough edge. Then, when painting, it adds to that rough edge and it often leaves material hanging down that prevents the trims from setting flush.

Then, what often works for me is a quick tap or rap on the trims after getting them seated as far as they will go. Do not hit them hard enough or in a way to damage them. This quick rap often causes the retention clips to grab far enough down, due to the rock giving a bit, to keep the trims tight against the ceiling.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Even with valuted ceilings I have no issue to install the trim rings on the little tip is make sure you pull back the recessed luminaire a little bit by time you put the trim ring on it will close up the gap a bit.

Did you have correct slope rating trim ring ? { there are few diffrent slope rating on them so watch out on that }

Merci.
Marc


----------



## sctazmon (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

I figured it out. Out of the box, the trims took a lot of force to push in and in turn it pushed up the can slightly and prevented a flush fit when the can settled back down.

I simply bent back the retention tabs a bit such that I didn't have to use as much force to push in the trims. Now the trims sit flush.


----------

